# Bike Transalp 2014



## ctwitt (14. November 2013)

Hi,

konnte das Thema nicht finden. Eigentlich unwahrscheinlich. Also mache ich mal einen neuen Fred auf.

Gibt ja einige Neuigkeiten. Einen Tag weniger und entsprechend weniger H/ m sowie km. Ob die den Preis dann auch um 1/8 senken?  Was meint ihr. Kurbelt der Veranstalter damit die Beteiligung an oder sinken die Starterzahlen weiter? War ja nicht mehr so gut ausgebucht wie früher.

Ich hätte mir schon lange Änderungen gewünscht, und die auch mal an den Veranstalter als Vorschlag geschrieben. Aber die gingen in eine andere Richtung.

Ich hätte mir einen Prolog am ersten Tag gewünscht, auf einer XC Strecke, das hätte dann auch die Startaufstellung gegeben. 

Einzelstarter mit Teamwertung, Teams mit vielleicht 4 Fahrern. Die Zeiten aller 4 werden einfach addiert. Dann habe ich Einzel und Teamwertung. Im Moment hat man ja nur die Zeit des schwächeren im Team.

Dann wünsche ich mir mal einen Tag mit Bergankunft noch besser Bergzeitfahren. Z.B. von Mayrhofen auf den Gletscher. Das wäre mal Abwechslung und würde das ganze spannender machen.

Ich glaube die Sache läuft sich bei gleichbleibenden Konzept und ohne UCI Status langsam tod.


Thorsten
Mein Blog unter www.ctwitt.de


----------



## Mierza (14. November 2013)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Sache läuft sich bei gleichbleibenden Konzept und ohne UCI Status langsam tod.



Zumindest in Sachen UCI-Status scheint sich ja was zu tun. Im 2014er Kalender ist die Transalp als Rennen der Kategorie S2 gelistet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxmistral (15. November 2013)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> konnte das Thema nicht finden. Eigentlich unwahrscheinlich. Also mache ich mal einen neuen Fred auf.
> 
> ...



Eine Startgeld-Reduzierung  Die Reduzierung auf 7 Tage ist eine elegante Möglichkeit für den Veranstalter zur Gewinnmaximierung. Ein noch höheres Startgeld ist wohl am Markt nicht mehr durchsetzbar. Ein Tag weniger dürfte die allermeisten Starter nicht groß stören, macht es zumindest eine Samstag-Anreise zum Startort möglich.

Wobei die Bike-Transalp nach wie vor eine äußerst attraktive Veranstaltung ist, mit verschiedenen Etappenrennen insbesondere die Bike-4-Peaks gibt es eine Alternative auch in den Alpen.


----------



## ctwitt (15. November 2013)

Wenn du deinen arsch noch mal hoch kriegst, dann können wir in zwei Jahren grand Master fahren.  

Thorsten 
Mein Blog www.ctwitt.de


----------



## Maracuja10 (16. November 2013)

Das Startgeld wurde für nächstes Jahr erhöht (ist mir gestern durch Zufall aufgefallen, als ich mal auf Leistungen und Preise geklickt habe)

Trotz einer Etappe weniger 695 Startgeld statt 650


----------



## domingo2 (16. November 2013)

Das hab ich mir gestern auch gedacht :/


----------



## maxmistral (16. November 2013)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Wenn du deinen arsch noch mal hoch kriegst, dann können wir in zwei Jahren grand Master fahren.
> 
> Thorsten
> Mein Blog www.ctwitt.de



Wenn Du die Trainingspläne schreibst!


----------



## maxmistral (16. November 2013)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Das Startgeld wurde für nächstes Jahr erhöht (ist mir gestern durch Zufall aufgefallen, als ich mal auf Leistungen und Preise geklickt habe)
> 
> Trotz einer Etappe weniger 695 Startgeld statt 650



Also das ist ja mal so richtig frech! Dauer verkürzen und Startgelderhöhen.


----------



## kubus74 (16. November 2013)

das Dumme für die TAC ist doch, das es inzwischen alles an Etappenrennen und sonstigen ultimativen once in a lifeitime MTB-Herausforderungen gibt; 1 Tage bis 10 Tage, Mittelgebirge , Alpen, Anden, nur hoch oder bloß runter was weiss ich...

Die Alleinstellungsmerkmale der TAC sinken dabei im Kundenkreis der Biker Bravo nicht zuletzt durch eigenes Zutun (4Peaks) unaufhaltsam ... 

2015 fällt die Zweier-Wertung, da bin ich sicher, dann werden sie noch ein Endurorennen dazugeben und dann machts der alte Dampfer vielleicht nochmal ein paar Jahre. Aber so richtig was besonderes ist das nimmer.

Vielleicht wollen aber viele Leute wie ich auch nur mal öfter mit anderen am Wochendende ohne viel Challenge-Wirbel und langer Anreise auf der Wiese nebenan ein nettes kleines Rennen fahren und hinterher bei den örtlichen eine Bratwurst essen. Teilweise muss man bei solchen Sachen zwischenzeitlich fast schon um Startplätze kämpfen (Lautertal, Engelcup und "Bräuhausbude-Cup"). Vielleicht macht das wieder mehr kleinen Veranstaltern mut, auch mal (wieder) was zu machen. Das ist zwar eigentlich nicht in diesem Fred das Thema, fänd ich aber gut.


----------



## allert (17. November 2013)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Das Startgeld wurde für nächstes Jahr erhöht (ist mir gestern durch Zufall aufgefallen, als ich mal auf Leistungen und Preise geklickt habe)
> 
> Trotz einer Etappe weniger 695 Startgeld statt 650



Das ist ja schon der Hammer. SMS Ergebnisdienst nochmal zusätzlich 5 Euro. Und einen besseren Service gibt es dafür auch nicht (Vergleich Trans Schwarzwald 3 Verpflegungsstellen und Austauschflaschen für jeden Teilnehmer). Das wird schwierig in den nächsten Jahren für den Veranstalter!


----------



## Maracuja10 (17. November 2013)

allert schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon der Hammer. SMS Ergebnisdienst nochmal zusätzlich 5 Euro. Und einen besseren Service gibt es dafür auch nicht (Vergleich Trans Schwarzwald 3 Verpflegungsstellen und Austauschflaschen für jeden Teilnehmer). Das wird schwierig in den nächsten Jahren für den Veranstalter!



Gibt es bei der Transalp keine Austauschflaschen? Das fand ich dieses Jahr bei der VTS sehr gelungen (wie eigentlich die gesamte Veranstaltung).
Ich find die Preise auch eine Unverschämtheit, aber was will man machen. Wenn ich schon mehrfach teilgenommen hätte, würde ich das wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr mitmachen. Ich nehme nächstes Jahr aber das erste mal teil und dann muss man das wohl oder übel mitmachen, wenn man die Transalp 1x fahren will ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allert (17. November 2013)

Zumindest die beiden Male 2011 und 2012, die ich mitgefahren bin, gab es keine Austauschflaschen. Es gibt auch nur 2 Verpflegungsstellen, obwohl die Etappen länger und schwerer sind. Das resultiert dann manchmal darin, dass man 3 Stunden zwischen den Verpflegungsstellen hat. Da braucht man dann einen 2. Flaschenhalter sonst wird es eng. Aus meiner Sicht ist auch die Orga der Trans Schwarzwald besser. Trotzdem bin ich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei. Mal sehen, was danach kommt. Gibt ja viele Alternativen, wie z.B. auch das neue Swiss Epic.


----------



## domingo2 (17. November 2013)

swiss epic??? Für den Preis kann ich ja 3 mal die TAC fahren...Wahnsinn!


----------



## allert (18. November 2013)

domingo2 schrieb:


> swiss epic??? Für den Preis kann ich ja 3 mal die TAC fahren...Wahnsinn!



Da hast Du allerdings Recht. Ich habe erst jetzt mal nachgeschaut, über 4300 Franken für 2 Starter, allerdings inkl. Übernachtung im Hotel. Halt typisch Schweiz.


----------



## maxmistral (20. November 2013)

kubus74 schrieb:


> das Dumme für die TAC ist doch, das es inzwischen alles an Etappenrennen und sonstigen ultimativen once in a lifeitime MTB-Herausforderungen gibt; 1 Tage bis 10 Tage, Mittelgebirge , Alpen, Anden, nur hoch oder bloß runter was weiss ich...
> 
> Die Alleinstellungsmerkmale der TAC sinken dabei im Kundenkreis der Biker Bravo nicht zuletzt durch eigenes Zutun (4Peaks) unaufhaltsam ...
> 
> ...



Derzeit ist der Veranstalter ja kräftig dabei die Leistung zu verschlechtern und den Startpreis zu erhöhen, die Transalp Challenge ist halt immer noch eine fette "Cash-cow" die es zu melken gilt. Wer so frech abkassiert der muss sich keine Sorgen machen dass die Startplätze nicht weggehen. Und solange sich die Startplätze gut verkaufen lassen, wird sich auch an der 2er Teamregelung nichts ändern, warum auch.

Ich glaube dass der Masse der Startplatz-Käufer das ganze Challenge-Wirbel schon wichtig ist, weil der macht mit das Feeling aus und das entscheidet sich schon sehr stark von irgendwelchen Provinz-Rennen mit 200-300 Hansel am Start.


----------



## Haferstroh (20. November 2013)

allert schrieb:


> Da hast Du allerdings Recht. Ich habe erst jetzt mal nachgeschaut, über 4300 Franken für 2 Starter, allerdings inkl. Übernachtung im Hotel. Halt typisch Schweiz.



Sauber, pro Nase sind das rund 800 EURO mehr Kosten als bei der TAC inkl. günstiger Pension ausserhalb CH.


----------



## Maracuja10 (20. November 2013)

Echt günstige und lohnenswerte Alternativen sollen ja beispielsweise die Sudety MTB Challenge und die Beskidy MTB Trophy sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peacher (22. November 2013)

Mehr Geld für weniger Leistung??

Die Anmeldung für die TAC kostet dieses Jahr 695 für 7 Etappen. Letztes Jahr waren es 650 für 8 Etappen.

Ich habe mal mit 1000 Teilnehmern gerechnet, weil's erstens einfacher ist und zweitens realistisch, da die TAC nicht unbedingt ausgebucht sein muss. (Anmeldungen waren in den letzten Jahren noch bis in den Juni möglich. Deshalb gibt es ja wahrscheinlich auch keine Teilnehmerlisten mehr)

1000x650=650000 --> 81250/Etappe bei 8 Etappen
1000x695=695000 --> 99300/Etappe bei 7 Etappen

Das sind dann also 18050 mehr pro Etappe. Kann mir mal jemand erklären, wieso eine Etappe 18050 mehr kosten muss als im letzten Jahr? An den Spritpreisen kann es jedenfalls nicht liegen. Mehr Leistung gibt es auch nicht.

Ich finde, dass die TAC immer noch eine tolle Veranstaltung ist aber warum soll man für immer weniger Leistung immer mehr Geld bezahlen?


----------



## Haferstroh (22. November 2013)

Vllt. weils nimmer soviel Sponsorengeld gibt. Je unattraktiver ein Format,desto weniger Kohle dafür.


----------



## peacher (23. November 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Vllt. weils nimmer soviel Sponsorengeld gibt. Je unattraktiver ein Format,desto weniger Kohle dafür.



Da könntest Du Recht haben...


----------



## crazymondo (26. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

das mit der Startgelderhöhung ist mir auch erst aufgefallen, als ich diesen Thread hier gelesen hab. Finde ich nicht gerechtfertigt.

Deswegen hab ich mal auf der Facebook-Seite der bikeTransalp geschrieben, wieso es eine Startgelderhöhung gibt, wenn der Umfang geringer wird...und hab folgende Antwort bekommen:

"Hi Christian, main reasons for increasing the still fair entry fee are: improvement of course safety with more staff taking care of the track, investment in signing and flagging plus making the product more attractive introducing new categories..."

Die neuen Kategorien würde mich echt interessieren. Ich denke, dass die Transalp mehr Zuspruch findet, wenn man auch als Einzelstarter mitmachen kann.
Was meinen die nur mit mehr Leuten auf der Strecke? Mehr Verpflegungsstellen? Das wäre zumindest mal gut. Die Ausschilderung fand ich dieses Jahr nicht immer gut, am meisten haben mich aber bei dem Wetter die wenigen Verpflegungsstellen geärgert.
Die Schilder, Flaggen und Pfeile werden hoffentlich nicht so viel kosten und neue Kategorien??? Dann gibts einen Satz Trikots mehr für die neuen Kategorien...zahlt eh der Sponsor.

Aber rechtfertigt das diesen Aufpreis? Finde ich nicht.


----------



## powderJO (26. November 2013)

ein tag weniger, kosten rauf =  legt man es auf die tage um, landet man so bei knapp 100 euro pro marathon und das ist schon sehr ambitioniert in der preisgestaltung. dennoch gehört die tac alles in allem noch zu den günstigsten etappenrennen und aich die orga war bei meinen teilnahmen immer top. preislich also imho noch gerade so vertretbar, immerhin kostet die orga hier auch mehr als bei einem rundstreckenkurs. 

traurig finde ich, dass sie verkürzt wurde - imho kann die tac nie lang genug sein  wenn schon änderung, dann in die richtung, die auch thorsten in seinem ausgangspost angedacht hat, das wäre echte innovation und weiterentwicklung.


----------



## juk (27. November 2013)

Dinge wie Prolog und Bergzeitfahren fänd ich auch spannend(er). Wenn ein Etappenort die Funktion als Etappenort evtl auch mal 2 Tage übernehmen könnte, würde das Orga und Teilnehmer auch etwas entlasten. Fährt man halt mal nen Rundkurs. Für Hotelbucher auf den Fall von Vorteil, wenn sie danach sofort ins Hotel rollen können. Vielleicht kann man auch mal in Frage stellen, ob die TAC immer zwingend am Gardasee enden muss. Verstehe den Gardasee-Hype nicht wirklich. Die Trails dort werden auf der TAC eh nicht gefahren.


----------



## Haferstroh (27. November 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Dinge wie Prolog und Bergzeitfahren fänd ich auch spannend(er). Wenn ein Etappenort die Funktion als Etappenort evtl auch mal 2 Tage übernehmen könnte, würde das Orga und Teilnehmer auch etwas entlasten. Fährt man halt mal nen Rundkurs. Für Hotelbucher auf den Fall von Vorteil, wenn sie danach sofort ins Hotel rollen können. Vielleicht kann man auch mal in Frage stellen, ob die TAC immer zwingend am Gardasee enden muss. Verstehe den Gardasee-Hype nicht wirklich. Die Trails dort werden auf der TAC eh nicht gefahren.



Sähe ich genauso. Bringt auch ein gewisses "TdF-Flair" rein.

Wie wäre es mal mit einem Zielort am Lago Maggiore? Das dortige mediterrane Flair und fast schon eine Schönwettergarantie im Juli dort unten fände ich ideal dafür. Die Trails am Gardasee werden die allermeisten Teilnehmer auch nicht mehr fahren wollen nach einer ganzen Woche Schinderei im Sattel.

Mit der 4Peaks hat sich bike aber auch ganz schön Konkurrenz geschaffen zur TA, ich glaub fast nicht dass das geplant war. Ungefähr so als wenn im VW-Konzern plötzlich alle Passat-Käufer scharenweise den Skoda Octavia kaufen wollen.


----------



## Themar7 (27. November 2013)

Hi,

ist hier schon jemand mal mitgefahren und kann berichten? Wäre ja auch eine Alternative zur Transalp!!

http://www.ironbike.it/default.asp


----------



## Catsoft (27. November 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Ungefähr so als wenn im VW-Konzern plötzlich alle Passat-Käufer scharenweise den Skoda Octavia kaufen wollen.



Das war doch genau so  VW hat doch schon


----------



## ]:-> (27. November 2013)

Hallo,
die Etappenorte sind ja nun raus. Kann es sein dass das eine sehr langweilige Strecke entlang der Flusstäler ohne echte Übergänge und Hochgebirge wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (28. November 2013)

Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, wo sollen sonst die 18000 Hm herkommen? Da wird schon auch was an Hochgebirge dabei sein. Ist ja n Alpencross, da sollte es zumindest dabei sein


----------



## powderJO (28. November 2013)

mir würden auf anhieb zig attraktive routen einfallen, um die orte zu verbinden.


----------



## ]:-> (28. November 2013)

Meine Sorge kam von dem "für hobbybiker attraktiver machen" denn die Orte liegen verdächtig um auch ohne große Berge nach Riva zu kommen. Orte wie Ischgl und Livigno hätten mir da weniger Kopfzerbrechen bereitet Hoffen wir das Beste. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall bereit.


----------



## deathmetal (29. November 2013)

Das "für Hobbyfahrer....." bezog sich ja eher auf die kleine Abmilderung der Länge und Distanz. Denke für die meisten Hobbyfahrer (wie auch mich) sind die 18000Hm schon besser zu schaffen. Ist immer noch kein "Wellnesurlaub"


----------



## deathmetal (29. November 2013)

So, ab Montag gibts die Strecke: 

Das Warten hat bald ein Ende
                     Wie wir soeben von Rennleiter Marc Schneider  erfahren haben, können wir den Termin für die Routenvorstellung der  Craft BIKE Transalp powered by Sigma 2014 bestätigen. Nur noch drei Mal  schlafen ist angesagt. Am Montag, 2. Dezember, 12:00 Uhr mittags, werden  die Gesamtstrecke sowie die einzelnen sieben Etappen online  vorgestellt. 

Damit das Warten nicht gar so schlimm ist, eines schon mal vorneweg: es  gilt, insgesamt 581,79 km und 19.227 Höhenmeter zu bewältigen.


----------



## Maracuja10 (29. November 2013)

Na das klingt doch von den Zahlen her ganz vielversprechend.


----------



## Maracuja10 (2. Dezember 2013)

Die Strecke ist jetzt online:

http://www.bike-transalp.de/de/strecke/strecke-gesamt.html


----------



## Catsoft (2. Dezember 2013)

Hat schon jemand Infos zum Hotelbuchungsservice?


----------



## 0815_Name (11. Dezember 2013)

Hier kann man den buchen: www.host-tour.de 
Wie findet ihr die Preise so? Wisst Ihr was so ein Doppelzimmer kostet im durchschnitt?
Bin noch am hin und her überlegen ob ich selbst buche oder über diesen Service...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (11. Dezember 2013)

0815_Name schrieb:


> Hier kann man den buchen: www.host-tour.de
> Wie findet ihr die Preise so? Wisst Ihr was so ein Doppelzimmer kostet im durchschnitt?
> Bin noch am hin und her überlegen ob ich selbst buche oder über diesen Service...



Verhältnismäßig teuer, aber die wollen ja auch etwas daran verdienen.

55 pro Nacht im einfachen Doppelzimmer ist schon recht teuer. Kenn mich jetzt in den einzelnen Orten nicht aus, aber immer wenn ich sonst zu Rennen unterwegs bin, zahl ich maximal 35 pro Nacht im Doppelzimmer.


----------



## ctwitt (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

aus meiner Erfahrung, kommt es immer ganz darauf an. In manchen Orten bekommt man günstig Zimmer. In anderen, vor allem solche in Italien, ist es relativ schwer und auch oft teuer. Die wissen genau, dass ihr für die TAC buchen wollt. 
Ich habe vor einigen Jahren die Zimmer schon im November gebucht. Da war es z.B. in Trento so, dass ich wesentlich weniger bezahlt habe, als die anderen die in dem Hotel waren. Auf Nachfrage vor Ort, wurde mir gesagt, dass es daran läge, dass ich bereits gebucht hatte, als das Hotel selber überhaupt noch nicht wusste, dass die TAC dort Station macht.
Ein Vorteil ist, wenn ihr ein Begleitfahrzeug habt, dann seit ihr nicht auf Taschendienst und Verkehrsanbindung angewiesen.


----------



## Stucka (14. Februar 2014)

hat sich erledigt, unser 3. Mann kann nicht, folgedessen ist nur 1 Team am Start


----------



## ctwitt (10. März 2014)

Hi,

jetzt haben sich doch wieder viele meiner Freunde angemeldet. Und auch einige von mit trainierte Sportler. Schade, dass ich dieses Jahr nicht fahren kann. Aber ich werde eventuell bei einigen Etappen vor Ort sein. Um zu schauen, wie die Teams ihre Ziele umsetzen .


----------



## tofino73 (8. Oktober 2014)

0815_Name schrieb:


> Hier kann man den buchen: www.host-tour.de
> Wie findet ihr die Preise so? Wisst Ihr was so ein Doppelzimmer kostet im durchschnitt?
> Bin noch am hin und her überlegen ob ich selbst buche oder über diesen Service...



Hallo zusammen

Hat jemand diesen Service in Anspruch genommen? Wie nahe am Start/Zielbereich waren die Hotels gelegen?

Happy trails


----------



## ctwitt (8. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

wir hatten das überlegt, sind dieses Jahr aber die Rennrad Transalp gefahren und haben selber gebucht. Wir haben insgesamt 360€ ausgegeben. Übernachtungen mit Frühstück von 31 bis 68 Euro die Nacht. Bis auf eine Übernachtung immer im Zielort. Bei dem Veranstalter kann es sein, dass das Hotel nicht direkt im Zielort ist. Ein Kumpel erzählte mir, dass das Hotel für Kaltern und Sarnthein in Bozen gewesen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofino73 (8. Oktober 2014)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir hatten das überlegt, sind dieses Jahr aber die Rennrad Transalp gefahren und haben selber gebucht. Wir haben insgesamt 360€ ausgegeben. Übernachtungen mit Frühstück von 31 bis 68 Euro die Nacht. Bis auf eine Übernachtung immer im Zielort. Bei dem Veranstalter kann es sein, dass das Hotel nicht direkt im Zielort ist. Ein Kumpel erzählte mir, dass das Hotel für Kaltern und Sarnthein in Bozen gewesen ist.



Okay merci. Hatte bis anhin eigentlich auch gute Erfahrungen mit Selberbuchen gemacht.

Happy trails


----------

